# Saugeye lures jigs ??



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

What are the best lures and jigs to fish below dam or off the bank.. Colors? Techniques ?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Big Joshy SwimBaits - You can look them up on line. These baits are very productive.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Northland gum ball jig heads with the red hooks ( mainly because of hook gap size) work best with grubs. Berkley power bait grubs in most colors (chartreuse, white,orange,pink,green) in size 3" for 1/16oz-1/4oz and 2" for 1/16oz -1/32oz. The northland gum ball jigs with the smaller gap hooks work well with live bait minnows,crawlers,leeches. All jig head colors work for both applications. The clearer the water the more natural the color. But black works at both extreme ends of water clarity. Hope this helps

promag


----------

